
eLucy – Information about Lucy, an early fossil hominin - based2
https://elucy.org/
======
Cogito
Apparently there are .stl files of some of the bones available to download [0]
but it seems like the given link is broken [1]

Would love to see if anyone has successfully 3d printed the bones.

[0] [https://elucy.org/how-lucy-died/](https://elucy.org/how-lucy-died/)

[1]
[https://utexas.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_80W8PaQeLqdqP8V](https://utexas.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_80W8PaQeLqdqP8V)

------
tom_mellior
I guess people would be more likely to click if the title included information
about what this is about? Why not write something like "eLucy: a new Foo to
solve your Bar problem"?

~~~
comboy
There is an about at the bottom of the page that perhaps should be somewhere
higher

> eLucy is dedicated to sharing information about Lucy, an early fossil
> hominin represented by the 3.2 million year old remains of a relatively
> complete skeleton.

~~~
nine_k
You missed the idea. The point of the title is to tell me _whether I should
click the link_ , much like a scientific paper's abstract.

Informative titles help click-through rate.

~~~
x1798DE
You're generally not supposed to change the original titles of the pages you
submit on HN. Sometimes it leads to low information titles, but I think
generally it's an improvement over the clickbait people tend to submit when
given free reign.

~~~
tom_mellior
> You're generally not supposed to change the original titles of the pages you
> submit on HN.

Adding clarifying information, _exactly as the moderators did in this case_ ,
is surely not forbidden or discouraged in such cases where there is zero
context. With today's silly naming trends, the title "eLucy" might as well be
an announcement of a new programming language or a Silicon Valley on-demand
cleaning (and/or escort) service.

> I think generally it's an improvement over the clickbait people tend to
> submit when given free reign.

As the original titles are very often clickbait, I don't think you have a
point. I'm not advocating for "free reign", but I _am_ advocating for putting
_individual words_ that save you a click into the title. For example, we
regularly get articles of the form "The X that did Y" that would _always_ be
better as "<the name of the thing>: The X that did Y".

